# Field pics: Utah



## Jmugleston (Jun 6, 2012)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ijmccollum (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet!  Where was this?


----------



## Shrike (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice looking racer!


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 6, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> Sweet!  Where was this?


A couple of the canyons south of Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jun 7, 2012)

Up Spanish Fork?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 7, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> Up Spanish Fork?


Haven't gone up Spanish Fork yet.  This was Provo and Hobble Creek.


----------

